# thunderbird 0.8

## gsnerf

Hiho,

hab gestern nen world update gemacht wobei auch thunderbird von 0.73 auf 0.8 geupdatet wurde.

Seitdem werden mir die inhalte meiner ordner nicht mehr angezeigt, hat nochjemand das problem bzw ne idee wie das zu reparieren ist? Ich brauch doch meine mehls  :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG Gsnerf

----------

## ignatz

musst in ~/.thunderbird/default/<foo>/compreg.dat löschen

das wars....

----------

## tobimat80

Hab das Problem auch. Wieso muss ich die Datei denn löschen? Für was ist die gut?

THX

----------

## MatzeG

Also ich hatte zuerst das gleiche Problem.

Nachdem ich aber die Datei gelöscht habe, läuft alles einwandfrei.

Muss man beim Firefox 1.0pre übrigens auch machen.

So hats zumindest bei mir funktioniert.

Matze

----------

## tobimat80

 *MatzeG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muss man beim Firefox 1.0pre übrigens auch machen.
> 
> So hats zumindest bei mir funktioniert.
> ...

 Hm. also bei mir musste ich das nicht machen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *tobimat80 wrote:*   

>  *MatzeG wrote:*   
> 
> Muss man beim Firefox 1.0pre übrigens auch machen.
> 
> So hats zumindest bei mir funktioniert.
> ...

 

ich schon.... aber is ja egal: hauptsache man weiß, dass die compreg.dat ein problem sein kann....

----------

## Duncan Mac Leod

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> musst in ~/.thunderbird/default/<foo>/compreg.dat löschen
> 
> das wars....

 

DANKE  :Smile:  !!

Diese Foren und die Community sind GROSSARTIG  :Wink:  !!

bye,

Duncan

----------

## Slayer2004

Vielen Dank !!!

War kurz davor das Fenster zu öffnen und meinen PC "rauszubeamen"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Auf die Community ist mal wieder Verlass !!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tycho1983

Ja, schließlich sind wir ja kein Großkonzern  :Wink: 

----------

## theche

Hi!

habe thunderbird 0.8 laufen, hatte allerdings kein Problem mit verloren gegangenen mails...aber ich hätts gern auf deutsch. habe mir das thunderbird-0.8-deDE-langpack.xpi gesaugt, (und ich denk auch irgendwie installiert, aber bin nicht so sicher, steht zwar als installiert drin und das häkchen [x]thunderbird auf deutsch benutzen ist aktiviert aber das sieht mir sehr nach englisch aus...

als ich das enigmail plugin installiert hab, isses immer abgestürzt wenn ich ne neue mail schreiben wollte-->schon wieder draußen.

----------

## Pythagoras1

wieso sind nach dem update die umlaute meiner ausgehenden mails verkrüppelt? verwende iso-8859-15 im klartextformat mit enigmail. wenn ich mir die mails im sent ordner ansehe werden umlaute so dargestellt als würden sie utf8 sein, aber als 8859 dargestellt werden (2 sonderzeichen pro umlaut). das kann aber nicht sein, wenn ich mir den nachrichten quellcode ansehe sind sie richtig dargestellt. umstellen mit character encoding bringt auch nicht viel. die umlaute sehen dann halt "anders" verkrüppelt aus und werden trotzdem noch immer als 2 zeichen dargestellt.

das lustige daran ist: das passiert nur bei mails, die ich enigmail-signiert habe. die wenigen unsignierten nachrichten werden korrekt dargestellt.

----------

## Pythagoras1

jep, wenn ich das automatische überprüfen/entschlüsseln von mails deaktiviere werden auch die signierten mails richtig angezeigt. wenn ich bei der entsprechenden mail dann "decrypt" klicke wird der signaturblock - wie üblich - herausgnommen und die "good signature" meldung angezeigt. dabei werden jedoch die umlaute verkrüppelt.

sieht mir also danach aus, dass gpg 8859-15 input verarbeitet und als utf8 ausspuckt, jedoch von enigmail als 8859-15 interpretiert wird. netter bug.

hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass mein gesamtes system auf unicode utf-8 eingestellt ist, nur bei den mails verwende ich lieber noch 8859-15.

hat jemand ähnliches verfolgt, bzw. weiß eine lösung, ohne, dass ich irgendwo unicode support wegkompilieren muss?

----------

## LGW

also mir ist nur grade aufgefallen das bei mir genau das gleiche auftritt - enigmail verhunzt ISO-8859-1/15- Umlaute beim decoden.

Fragt sich nur was man dagegen tun kann.

Immerhin werden Umlaute korrekt verschickt, meine erste Angst war ja das ich seit dem Update auf 0.8 alle Geschäftsemails mit kaputten Umlauten verschickt habe *schwitz*

Trotzdem siehts natürlich doof aus. Naja "zum Glück" bekomme ich kaum signierte oder verschlüsselte Mails....  :Wink: 

vor dem Update auf 0.8 war das definitiv noch nicht so, und an meinem System hab ich auch nix geändert (was UTF-8 betrifft. Eigentlich war das einzige was ich in den letzten Wochen auf dem Rechner hier emerged habe der thunderbird 0.8 sowie das zugehörige enigmail...)

----------

## LGW

gibts nen bugreport zu auf mozdef, scheint ab und an immer malwieder aufzutreten das Problem...

ich warte erstmal auf Thunderbird 0.9 "stable" und dann mal weitersehen...

----------

